# Wrinkled leaves... HELP!



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey everyone! I've got this issue with my mom's that I'm about to flower out. Many leaves, mostly new growth, are coming out smaller and wrinkled (see photos). I've never seen this sort of leaf problem, nor has another grower with 20 years of exp.

10 weeks old.
soiless mix.
Pure Blend Pro Grow (Botanicare), Sweet (Botanicare), & Thrive Alive used for Veg.
75 degrees.
No CO2.

It almost seems as if this condition is spreading from plant to plant, but rather slowly. Slow enough that it hard to tell if there is new damage from day to day, but it is definitely happening, and progressing.

Disease???? Toxic salt build-up???? HELP! I don't want to lose this crop!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow thats really weird, I wish I could help, Maybe Its it to dry and humid?

I hope for the best!


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, but no, RH has never been below 40%... usually around 50%-55%, with temps no hotter than 80, no lower than 65, average 75. Totally baffled... don't know what to do next...


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm, thats odd. Contact Mutt, he may know.
Also have you added any type of new nute latley?


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try him...


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> ...Also have you added any type of new nute latley?



Not really, although I did start adding Sweet only a couple weeks ago.
Also, they where getting full nutes until a week of two before I took some cuttings, when all they where getting was Thrive Alive. After cutting were taken, I went back to full nutes. Should I have eased them back, starting with 1/4 nutes first.
Also, right at this time, I had to move the Mothers info the flowering room under the 600w HPS but keep them on 18/6 while I work on the Veg room. So the did have a lighting change. But the plant that showed the problem first is futhest from the lights. They where under 400w MHs (hortilux) in the Veg room.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

When you took the plants off of nutes for a few weeks, the nutes were probably almost out of there system and when you started them up again and used all of them at once I think that may be the problem. You should of stated with 1/4 nutes to get it used to them again.....thats most likley the problem. Ill read up on wrinkled leaves and get back to you!

Thanks for the rep


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

I read up on it and i think it was all the nutes at once......go 1/4 and wait a day or two...If it gets worse post it in the general thread where alot of people read....Have a good Christmas and best of luck!


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, this is one of two possibles that we've thought of. If this is the case, then I'll be releaved... I'm just scared that it might be a disease we've never seen and wipe out the crop.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe you should go and post this up on the general thread just to make sure....it look like you have a wonderful crop, and did you contact Mutt yet?
And also ask The Brothers Grunt....he may also know.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Maybe you should go and post this up on the general thread just to make sure....it look like you have a wonderful crop, and did you contact Mutt yet?
> And also ask The Brothers Grunt....he may also know.



I might just do that, I don't know, being christmas and all isn't very helpfull...
I shot Mutt a PM...


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey dude.
Lets see...
How often are you using superthrive?
I've seen people have major problems in hydro....being soilless might be getting a similar problem.
I would stop using that first. Can muck up roots if used to often. I use it only for transplants in veg. Not as a normal part of my feeding schedule.
Water with straight water for the next 1-2 feedings.
And can you take pictures under like cool white florous or reg daylight. Hard to tell leaf color under an HPS.

AlienBait is a soilless grower....I'm soil. So he may be better to help.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mutt... thanks for the tip. I don't have much exp. w/ the superthrive/thrivealive type product, and can see how that might lead to an overdose. I'm leaching the plants right now and will hit with 1/4 nutes minus the ThriveAlive. I'll see about getting a better color pic.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 24, 2007)

just my .02 but when I get leaf taco like that its usually a mag issue. Im in soil too. good luck


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 27, 2007)

Hows everything going Green?


----------



## maverick (Dec 27, 2007)

if in nute doubt flush.....


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 28, 2007)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hows everything going Green?



Well, tough to say so far, but the plant that is the in the worst shape (which I flushed a couple days earlier, may be starting to recover. Their is some vertical growth, not a lot, but a bit, which is an improvement. Looks like recovery is going to be slooooow. When it looks like they are _clearly_ in recovery with new, _healthy_ growth, I will be very relieved and let evryone know.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 31, 2007)

Well... yesterday, I wasn't happy with progress, and some plants looked worse, so I checked the run-off from the plants with a ppm meter and it looks like they were not all the way flushed. Average ppm was 400-600ppm with one at 1000.  pH was 6.3...
BTW, 7 plants total, 5 in 3gal containers, 2 in 5gal containers. Soiless mix.
Sooooo, I flushed them with 5-10 gal each untill the ppm was reading 100-120ppm. My tap water is 65ppm and pH 6.5, which I use for the plants.
I'm gonna wait and see...
Any other ideas?????


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Dec 31, 2007)

http://marijuana-ro.com/index.php?page=plant-abuse-chart-and-photos

Great reading. Your answer is in that link.


----------

